# User profile messages



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

When I went to my UserCP today, I found 3 messages had been written to me going back over a year. I don't recall getting any kind of notice these messages were there. I also didn't see a way to reply to just one, and ended up on the newest writer's profile page. Figuring that was the way to go, I went to the oldest writer's profile page but didn't see a way to leave a message so I sent a belated PM. Now when I go back to UserCP I can't find the messages.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Go into your UserCP and click on Edit Options in the left column.
Scroll down to the Messaging and Notification section, and set your choices for the Private Messaging options presented.

When presented with a list of Private Messages, click on the message subject in an individual entry to open the message in its own window/tab. At the bottom you should see icons to Forward or Reply.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

While you are in there you can turn off visitor messages so people can't leave messages there. There is no way to get notified when someone posts in that area.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks Scott.


----------

